# <<<الدليل الشامل للسعرات الحرارية>>>



## فراشة مسيحية (16 يوليو 2007)

جسم الإنسان يحتاج إلى 1 من السعرات الحرارية لكل كيلوجرام من وزنه في كل ساعة زمنية ليعمل للاحتراق الداخلي، أي أن الجسم يحتاج إلى هذه السعرات لكي تعمل جميع أعضائه وأجهزته مثل جهاز التنفس وضخ الدم والتفكير......


&&الإنسان الذي يزن 70 كيلو جراماً يحتاج إلى 70*24*1= 1680 سعراً حرارياً خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة. هذا الرقم هو ما يحتاج إليه الجسم ليعمل دون أي مجهودات إضافية 

ولحساب السعرات التي يحتاج إليها الإنسان ليعمل هناك ثلاثة معدلات تختلف باختلاف الجهد الذي يبذله الإنسان، ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


فإذا كان هذا الإنسان قليل الحركة (كأن يعمل في مكتب) يكون معدل احتياجه هو 1.3 سعر حراري لكل كيلوجرام من وزنه، ويكون حساب احتياجه كالتالي:

70 كيلوجراماً *24 ساعة*1.3= 2184 سعراً حرارياً. 

وإذا كان يبذل مجهوداً متوسطاً فإن معدل احتياجه يزيد ليصبح 1.4 لكل كيلو جرام من وزنه. ويكون حساب احتياجه كالتالي: 

70 كيلو جراماً*24 ساعة * 1.4= 2352 سعراً حرارياً. 

وإما إذا كان يعمل عملاً مجهداً جسدياً فإنه يحتاج إلى 1.5 سعر حراري لكل كيلو جرام من وزنه. ويكون حساب احتياجه كالتالي
.70 كيلو جراماً * 24 ساعة * 1.5= 2520 سعراً حرارياً.


السعرات الحراريه في الحبوب 

النوع الكمية عدد السعرات الحرارية

خبز رقاق 100 جرام 17

خبز لبناني ربع رغيف 70

خبز تنور (ايراني) 34جرام ربع رغيف 79

خبز أسمر واحده 50جرام 130 

مناقيش (خبز مع زعتر) نصف واحده 75 جرام 208 

صمون واحده 75 جرام 209
209 

كورن فليكس كوب (25 جرام 95

خبز فرنسي ربع واحدة (115 جرام) 333

بسكويت عادي 4قطع( 55جرام ) 178 

رز أبيض مطبوخ (حبة طويلة) نصف كوب 131 

توست أسمر شريحه واحدة 61 

توست عادي أبيض شريحة واحدة 64 

سباجتي مطبوخ مع لحم نصف كوب 110 
مفروم و طماطم 

لزانيا مع صلصلة لحم نصف كوب 154 

شعير كوب واحد 672 

رز(حبة متوسطة) كوب واحد 675 

برغل (جريش مطحون) كوب واحد 613

قمح كوب من الحبوب المتوسطة 485 

عدد السعرات الحرارية في الخضروات

جزر 
واحدة متوسطة 60 جرام
31 س

جزر مطبوخ 
نصف كوب 
35 س

زهرة (قرنبيط) مطبوخ 
نصف كوب 
15 س

زهرة (قرنبيط) غير مطبوخ 
نصف كوب 
12 س

خيار مقطع 
نصف كوب 
7 س

باذنجان مقلي 
نصف كوب 
100 س

باذنجان مطبوخ 
نصف كوب 
13 س

فاصوليا خضراء مطبوخة 
نصف كوب 
20 س

فاصوليا خضراء معلبة 
نصف كوب 
25 س

ملفوف مطبوخ 
نصف كوب 
16 س 

ملفوف غير مطبوخ 
نصف كوب 
8 س

كرفس 
نصف كوب 
10 س 

ذرة 
واحدة متوسطة 
77 س

فطر طازج 
نصف كوب 
9 س

فطر معلب 
نصف كوب 
19 س

خس 
نصف كوب 
4 س

خضار مشكلة (مجموعة مطبوخة) 
نصف كوب 
54 س

بامية مقطعة و مطبوخة 
نصف كوب 
25 س

بصل طازج مقطع 
نصف كوب 
27 س

بصل أخضر مقطع 
نصف كوب 
16 س

بزاليا خضراء مطبوخة 
نصف كوب 
67 س

فلفل حلو مقطع 
نصف كوب 
12 س


فلفل حار 
واحدة 30 جرام 
18 س

بطاطا مشوية مع القشرة 
متوسطة 195 جرام 
220 س

بطاطا مسلوقة بدون القشرة 
متوسطة 195 جرام 
162 س

بطاطا مقلية أصابع 
10 أصابع 42 جرام 
158 س

جرجير 
نصف كوب 
2 س

قرع 
نصف كوب 
41 س

فجل (رويد) أحمر 
10 حبات 40 جرام 
7 س

سبانخ مقطعة 
نصف كوب 
6 س

كوسة مقطعة و مطبوخة 
نصف كوب 
18 س

بطاطا حلوة مهروسة 
نصف كوب 
111 س

طماطم حمراء 
واحدة متوسطة 
26 س

فول أخضر 
كوب واحد 
73 س

شمندر 
كوب واحد 
46 س

كرنب 
كوب واحد 
73 س

كزبرة 
رزمة واحدة 
97 س

ثوم 
5 قطع ثوم مقشرة حجم متوسط 
7 س

ورق عنب 
كوب واحد 
146 س

نعناع 
رزمة متوسطة الحجم 
84 س

زيتون أسود 
10 حبات متوسطة 
95 س

زيتون أخضر 
10 حبات متوسطة 
66 س

بقدونس 
كوب واحد مفروم 
34 س
بقدونس 
رزمة متوسطة الحجم 
25 س

فجل أبيض (رويد) 
رزمة متوسطة الحجم 
58 س

سبانخ 
كوب سبانخ مقطعة 
14 س

كوسة 
كوب واحد مقطعة 
31 س

كوسة 
واحدة متوسطة الحجم 
40 س

بقلة 
100 جرام 
32 س

عدد السعرات الحرارية في الفواكه

تفاح 
واحدة متوسطة 140 جرام 
81 س

مشمش 
واحدة متوسطة 30 جرام 
17 س

موز 
متوسط 100 جرام 
105 س

تين 
واحدة 40 جرام 
37 س

جريب فروت 
نصف واحدة متوسطة 110 جرام 
38 س

كرز 
10 حبات 
49 س

أفوكادو 
نصف حبة متوسطة الحجم 
162 س

عنب 
نصف كوب 
53 س

جوافة 
واحدة متوسطة 85 جرام 
45 س

كيوي 
واحدة متوسطة 76 جرام 
46 س

مانجا 
نصف حبة 85 جرام 
68 س

برتقال 
واحدة 110 جرام 
62 س

بابايا 
متوسطة 
117 س

خوخ 
واحدة متوسطة 85 جرام 
37 س

كمثرى 
متوسطة 170 جرام 
98 س

أناناس 
شريحة 82 جرام 
42 س

أنجاص 
واحدة متوسطة 60 جرام 
36 س

رمان 
متوسطة 150 جرام 
110 س

نكتارين 
متوسطة 142 جرام 
67 س

بطيخ (رقي) 
قطعة 100 جرام 
26 س

بطيخ (شمام) 
قطعة 100 جرام 
33 س

فراولة 
نصف كوب 
23 س

أفندي 
واحدة متوسطة 85 جرام 
37 س

توت 
كوب واحد 
122 س

بلح (رطب) 
10 حبات 
150 س

أكدنيا 
100 جرام 
49 س

برقوق (كوجة) 
100 جرام 
52 س

ليمون 
واحدة 60 جرام 
17 س

توت أسود 
كوب واحد 
117 س

نبق (كنار) 
30 ثمرة 
9 س

سفرجل 
ثمرة متوسطة الحجم 
60 س

تمر هندي (صبار) 
نصف كوب 
82 س

**الــفـــواكــه الــمُــعــلــبـــة **
مشمش معلب مع ماء و سكر 
نصف كوب 
111 س

سلطة الفواكه (مع شراب السكر الغليظ) 
نصف كوب 
94 س

كرز معلب (مع شراب السكر الغليظ) 
نصف كوب 
107 س

خوخ معلب مع ماء و سكر 
نصف كوب 
95 س

كمثرى معلبة مع ماء و سكر 
نصف كوب 
94 س

أناناس معلب مع ماء و سكر 
نصف كوب 
100 س

**الــفـــواكـــه الــمُــجــفــفـة** 

تمر 
حبة واحدة 
26 س

تين مجفف 
100 جرام 
288 س

كشمش (زبيب) 
نصف كوب 
109 س

أنجاص مجفف 
نصف كوب 
113 س

مشمش مجفف 
نصف كوب 
169 س

جـــدول الــســعــرات الــحــراريــة للــزيــــوت و الــدهــــون

مارجرين 
ملعقة طعام واحدة 
105 س

زيت زيتون 
ملعقة طعام واحدة 
120 س

زيت عباد الشمس 
ملعقة طعام واحدة 
120 س

دهن غنم 
ملعقة طعام واحدة 
114 س

زيت نباتي 
ملعقة طعام واحدة 
126 س

دهن بقري 
ملعقة طعام واحدة 
125 س

الزبدة 
ملعقة شاي 
36 س

زيت الذرة 
ملعقة طعام واحدة 
120 س

جـــدول الــســعــرات الــحــراريــة للــمــشـــروبــات و الـــعـــصـــائـــر 

عصير تفاح معلب 
نصف كوب 
60 س

عصير مشمش معلب 
نصف كوب 
72 س

عصير عنب معلب 
نصف كوب 
78 س

عصير برتقال طازج 
نصف كوب 
59 

عصير برتقال معلب 
نصف كوب 
52 س

عصير جريب فروت محلى معلب 
نصف كوب 
58 س

عصير جريب فروت غير محلى معلب 
نصف كوب 
47 س

عصير خوخ معلب 
نصف كوب 
67 س

عصير أناناس معلب 
نصف كوب 
70 س

عصير طماطم معلب 
نصف كوب 
21 س

عصير جزر معلب 
نصف كوب 
49 س

عصير جوافة 
كوب واحد 
175 س

عصير مانجو 
كوب واحد 
110 س

شراب الفيمتو 
كوب واحد 
165 س

قهوة نسكافيه بدون سكر 
ملعقة شاي 
5 س

قهوة سريعة الذوبان بدون كافيين 
ملعقة شاي 
5 س

الـــمـــشــــروبـــات الـــغــــازيــــة 

بيبسي كولا 
كوب واحد (240 مليليتر) 
100 س

سفن أب 
كوب واحد (240 مليليتر) 
90 س

سبرايت 
كوب واحد (240 مليليتر) 
96 س

فانتا 
كوب واحد (240 مليليتر) 
119 س

كوكا كولا 
كوب واحد (240 مليليتر) 
97 س

مشروب العنب الغازي 
كوب واحد (240 مليليتر) 
107 س


جـــدول الــســعــرات لـلـــحــلـــيـــب و مُــشـــتــقـــاته 

حليب كامل الدسم 
1 كوب 
150 

حليب قليل الدسم 1% 
1 كوب 
102 

حليب قليل الدسم 2% 
1 كوب 
121 

حليب خالي الدسم 
1 كوب 
86 

حليب البقر 
1 كوب 
157 

حليب الغنم 
1 كوب 
264 

حليب الماعز 
1 كوب 
168 

حليب مُكثف مُحلى (مُعلب) 
28 جرام 
123 

حليب مُبخر (كارنيشن) كامل الدسم 
نصف كوب 
169 

حليب مُبخر (كارنيشن) قليل الدسم 
نصف كوب 
110 

حليب مُبخر (كارنيشن) خالي الدسم 
نصف كوب 
99 

حليب مقشود خالي الدسم 
1 كوب 
86 

حليب بودر كامل الدسم 
نصف كوب 
635 

حليب بودر خالي الدسم 
نصف كوب 
435 

حليب بالشوكولاته كامل الدسم 
1 كوب 
208 

حليب بالشوكولاته قليل الدسم 1% 
1 كوب 
158 

حليب بالشوكولاته قليل الدسم 2% 
1 كوب 
179 

حليب بالفراولة 
1 كوب 
244 

جبنة شيدر شرائح 
شريحة 28 جرام 
114 

جبنة شيدر مبشور 
ملعقتين أكل 
57 

جبنة كوتاج مضاف لها القشدة 
نصف كوب 
117 

جبنة كوتاج قليلة الدسم 1% 
نصف كوب 
86 

جبنة كوتاج قليلة الدسم 2% 
نصف كوب 
101 

جبنة فيتا 
28 جرام 
75 

جبنة فونيتا 
28 جرام 
110 

جبنة جودا 
28 جرام 
101 

جبنة موزاريلا 
28 جرام 
80 

جبنة رومانو 
28 جرام 
110 

جبنة كرافت (كاسات) 
28 جرام 
80 

جبنة إيدام 
28 جرام 
98 

جبنة زرقاء 
28 جرام 
104 

جبنة الهافارتي 
28 جرام 
116 

جبنة باسكربوني 
28 جرام 
128 

جبنة ريكوتا (من حليب كامل الدسم) 
نصف كوب 
216 

جبنة ريكوتا (من حليب مقشود جزئيا) 
نصف كوب 
171 

جبنة بارميزان 
28 جرام 
130 

جبنة كممبرت 
28 جرام 
86 

جبنة قريش 
100 جرام 
99 

جبنة عكاوي 
100 جرام 
289 

جبنة قشقوان 
100 جرام 
404 

جبن بلغاري أبيض 
100 جرام 
321 

جبن حلوم 
100 جرام 
363 

قشطة مُركزة 
1 ملعقة طعام 
52 

قشطة مُتوسطة 
1 ملعقة طعام 
37 

قشطة خفيفة 
1 ملعقة طعام 
29 

كريمة خفيفة مخفوقة 
1 ملعقة طعام 
44 

روب (زبادي) كامل الدسم 
1 كوب 
141 

روب (زبادي) خالي الدسم 
1 كوب 
114 

لبنة 
155 جرام 
105 

لبن خاثر 
1 كوب 
99 

بوظة فانيلا 10% دسم 
نصف كوب 
135 

آيــس كــريــم بــاســكــن روبــنــز 

فانيلا 
كرة واحدة 
240 

كاكاو 
كرة واحدة 
280 

فراولة 
كرة واحدة 
220 

جـــدول الــســعــرات الــحــراريــة للــحــوم والــدواجـــن 

فخذ دجاج مشوي بدون جلد 
85 جرام 
167 س

فخذ دجاج مشوي مع جلد 
85 جرام 
223 س

صدر دجاج مشوي بدون جلد 
نصف صدر 
142 س

صدر دجاج مشوي مع جلد 
نصف صدر 
193 س

صدر دجاج مقلي بدون جلد 
نصف صدر 
161 س

كتف لحم غنم مطبوخ مع دهن 
63 جرام 
220 س

كتف لحم غنم مطبوخ بدون دهن 
48 جرام 
135 س

فخذ لحم غنم محمر مع دهن 
85 جرام 
205 س

فخذ لحم غنم محمر بدون دهن 
73 جرام 
140س 

ضلع مقطع لحم غنم مشوي بدون دهن 
85 جرام 
200 س

ضلع مقطع لحم غنم مشوي مع دهن 
85 جرام 
307 

لحم بقر مطبوخ - صدر 
85 جرام 
189 س

كتف لحم بقر بدون دهن 
85 جرام 
183 س

لحم بقر مفروم مطبوخ 
85 جرام 
245 س

شاورما (لحم صافي) 
85 جرام 
317 س

ستيك لحم بقر بدون دهن 
85 جرام 
174 س

كباب 
85 جرام 
226 س

كبة محشية 
85 جرام 
281 س

ريش بدون دهن 
85 جرام 
182 س


**الأسماك**

سمك مشوي 
85 جرام 
136 

سمك أصابع بالبقسماط 
3 أصابع (85 جرام) 
228 

ربيان مقلي بالبقسماط 
85 جرام 
206 

روبيان مسلوق 
100 جرام 
113 

أصابع السمك (مثلجة) 
100 جرام 
170 

الزبيدي 
100 جرام 
130 

هامور 
100 جرام 
107 


الــســعــرات الــحــراريــة للــحـــوم اللانــشــيــون و الـــســجـــق

لحم بقر 
42 جرام تقريباً 
142 

بسطرمة - ديك رومي 
28 جرام 
40 


سلامي - ديك رومي 
28 جرام 
56 س

سلامي - لحم بقر 
28 جرام 
72 س

مارتديلا - لحم بقر 
28 جرام 
47 س

ديك رومي سجق
28 جرام 
57 س

لحم بقر سجق
28 جرام 
88 س


لحم ديك رومي 
42 جرام 
102 س

لحم دجاج مارتديلا
42 جرام 
116 س



بيض مسلوق سلق كامل 
1 كبيرة 
79 س


بيض مقلي 
1 كبيرة 
91 س


أومليت 
1 كبيرة 
92 س


أومليت مع جبنة و خضار 
113 جرام 
252س 

جـــدول الــســعــرات الــحــراريــة للحلويات


فطيرة تفاح 
قطعة 158 جرام 
405 س



شيكولاتة ماركة كيت كات 
اصبعين (32 جرام) 
162 


شيكولاتة ماركة مارس 
واحدة (48 جرام) 
230 



شيكولاتة بالحليب 
28 جرام 
151 



شيكولاتة ماركة ملكي وي 
واحدة (60جرام) 
260 



شيكولاتة سنيكرز 
واحدة (57 جرام) 
270 



شيكولاتة نستلة كرانش 
اصبع واحد (42 جرام) 
230 



شيكولاتة تويكس 
واحدة (49 جرام) 
120 


شيكولاتة باونتي 
قطعة (100 جرام) 
473 



مربى (جميع الأنواع) 
ملعقة أكل 
52 


علكة اكسترا 
قطعة واحدة 
8 

علكة دانتين عادي 
قطعة واحدة 
6 



سكر أسمر 
ملعقة شاي 
11س



سكر أبيض 
ملعقة شاي 
20 س



كنافة بالجبن 
قطعة واحدة (75 جرام) 
267 س



كنافة بالقشطة 
قطعة واحدة (75 جرام) 
259 س




بقلاوة بالفستق 
قطعة واحدة (35 جرام) 
178 س



كليجة بالتمر 
قطعة واحدة (35 جرام) 
137 س

**أطعمة متفرقة**

مايونيز 
ملعقة أكل 
99 س



طحينة 
ملعقة أكل 
104 



حلاوة طحينية 
100 جرام 
516 



لب التمر الهندي 
100 جرام 
283 


خل 
100 جرام 
4 



دبس 
100 جرام 
293 




كاتشب 
ملعقة أكل 
16 



ماستردا 
100 جرام 
139 




صلصة الباربكيو 
100 جرام 
75 



صلصة الكاري 
100 جرام 
78 



صلصة الصويا 
100 جرام 
64 




معجون الطماطم 
نصف كوب 
110 



فلافل 
حبة وحدة (15 جرام) 
30 



سلطة بطاطا 
نصف كوب 
179 



سلطة تونا 
نصف كوب 
192 



فتوش 
100 جرام 
125 




تبولة 
100 جرام 
108 



خيار باللبن 
100 جرام 
37 




سلطة الأوراق الخضراء المختلفة 
100 جرام 
20 



بابا غنوج 
100 جرام 
106



زيتون أخضر 
حبة واحدة كبيرة 
5 س


عدد السعرات الحرارية للوجبات السريعة

الـــــبــيـــتــــزا الـــرقـــيـــقـــة 

السعرات الحرارية لشريحة بيتزا وسط 


بيتزا الجبنة 
223 

بيتزا اللحم 
231 

بيتزا البابروني 
230 

بيتزا سوبريم 
262 

بيتزا سوبر سوبريم 
253 

الـــــبــيـــتــــزا الـــســـمـــيـــكــة 

السعرات الحرارية لشريحة بيتزا وسط ..

بيتزا الجبنة 
279 

بيتزا اللحم 
288 

بيتزا البابروني 
280 

بيتزا سوبريم 
315 

بيتزا سوبر سوبريم 
302 


برجر كنج:
' ' ' ' ' ' ''
قطع الدجاج 236 كالوري
قطع السمك 267 كالوري
هامبرغر ووبر حجم كبير 628 كالوري
هامبرغر ووبر حجم صغير 322 كالوري
هامبرغر عادي 275 كالوري
بطاطا مقلية حجم عادي 227 كالوري
بصل مقلي 274 كالوري


هارديز:
' ' ' ' ' '
هامبرغر ووبر حجم كبير 500 كالوري
هامبرغر مع الجبنه 320 كالوري
هامبرغر دجاج 370 كالوري
هامبرغر سمك 500 كالوري
بطاطا مقلية حجم عادي 230 كالوري


ماكدونالدز:
' ' ' ' ' ' ' '
هامبرغر بيج ماك 560 كالوري
هامبرغر بالجبن 310 كالوري
قطع الدجاج نجتس 290 كالوري
هامبرغر دجاج 490 كالوري
هامبرغر سمك 440 كالوري
بطاطا مقلية حجم وسط 320 كالوري



دجاج كنتاكي:
' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' 
صدر دجاج كنتاكي 283 كالوري
فخذ دجاج كنتاكي 294 كالوري
جوانح كنتاكي قطعة واحده 178 كالوري



سلطة الملفوف بالمايونيز 119كالوري

​


----------



## ginajoojoo (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: <<<الدليل الشامل للسعرات الحرارية>>>*

ايه المعلومات الجامده دى
واحلى حاجة انك جايبة الكالورى بتاعة الوجبات السريعة اللى اغلبنا عايش عليها وعمرنا مافكرنا نحسبها
يعنى ممشينها حسب التساهيل :t33:
ميرسى يافراشتنا​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: <<<الدليل الشامل للسعرات الحرارية>>>*

العفو يا جنجونا 

انا قريت الكالورى بتاعت اكل برة اتخضيت 

فحطتهم علشان تتخضوا معايا :t33:​


----------



## viviane tarek (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*فعلا" اخت فراشة
عندك حق 
:ab6:
الواحد بيستسهل 
:36_11_13:
الاكل السريع دة وهو برة
:361nl:
كدة الواحد يضور على بديل هذية المأكولات
:8_5_17:
الهتجبنا ورة 
:8_5_19:
شكرا" يا فراشة يا جميلة 
على المعلومات المهمة دى
:36_3_16:
وانا هاخد نسخة منها واعلقها فالمطبخ
:11_9_10[1]:
ششششششككككككرررررااااااا""""
:36_22_26:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أكتوبر 2008)

معلومات راااااائعه يا فراشه 
مرسىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## ارووجة (24 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي ياقمر عالمعلومات المفيدة
ربنا معاكي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 أكتوبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> *فعلا" اخت فراشة*​
> *عندك حق *
> *:ab6:*
> *الواحد بيستسهل *
> ...


 
ميرسي يا فيفيان على ردك حبيبتي

:Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات راااااائعه يا فراشه
> 
> مرسىىىى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


 ميرسي يا مااااااااان

نورت الموضوع 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 أكتوبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> ميرسي ياقمر عالمعلومات المفيدة
> ربنا معاكي


 ميرسي حبيبتي اروجة فنانتنا العسولة​


----------



## just member (25 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل يا فراشة
ميرسى اكتير 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 أكتوبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> موضوع جميل يا فراشة
> 
> ميرسى اكتير
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


 ميرسي لردك جوجو نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2009)

جميل جداااا 

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

